# THE "COUGAR" SIGHTING IN LUDINGTON, Mi. Aug. 2015



## randall729 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Has anyone heard of any more cougar sightings in the Ludington city limits lately? It made the front page of the Ludington Daily News in August. I think this should have sent up red flags with a wild animal in the city limits. Wild animals are unpredictable and not domesticated. Even then, domesticated animals are unpredictable so always beware of roaming animals in the area.*


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

https://www.google.com/search?q=pho...X&ved=0ahUKEwiisK3H4d7JAhUJ7CYKHWGSD8EQsAQIGw

Photos recently released.

L & O


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=pho...X&ved=0ahUKEwiisK3H4d7JAhUJ7CYKHWGSD8EQsAQIGw
> 
> Photos recently released.
> 
> L & O


5th row left. Chicks in cowboy boots and shorter dresses! 

Pheasants and Walleyes


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

All investigated possible cougar sightings have proven to be Milfs in this area.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

plugger said:


> All investigated possible cougar sightings have proven to be Milfs in this area.


MILF .....I needed a Google search for that one. 

L & O


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> MILF .....I needed a Google search for that one.
> 
> L & O


Just don't say it out loud.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Man I love Fishing.
There.. I said it out loud...


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Liver and Onions said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=pho...X&ved=0ahUKEwiisK3H4d7JAhUJ7CYKHWGSD8EQsAQIGw
> 
> Photos recently released.
> 
> L & O


Thanks for almost gettin' me in trouble L&O...........looked at that page for 2-3 minutes, and then my wife walked in.

Had to quickly look at this................












Cured what ailed me in less than 10 seconds!

Steve


----------

